

"If you run a hosting company... and want to help the industry, support Geary" - tdobson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvwPHhAk4_c&feature=youtu.be

======
tdobson
Support Geary: <http://igg.me/at/geary>

Matthew's Open Letter: <http://blog.bytemark.co.uk/2013/04/17/geary>

